# Budgie sitting most of time with head down almost under belly



## Mihai (9 mo ago)

I got a 2-3 months old male budgie. From the moment we brought him home he's been standing this way with head down or extra down almost going under belly. Firstly I thought that he manifests curiosity like this but he been standing like this way too much every single day.Help please


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Is there any way you can post a photo of him? Without a photo it's difficult to tell what has been going on. 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to start off by reading through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" stuck to the top of each subforum for easy reference. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask ! 

We hope to stay updated on your little guy


----------



## Mihai (9 mo ago)

They are both same age but his breed looks more thin and long necked,maybe this is reason. He eats and drink normally. When he was out of cage he was flying normally, visited her. If I make contact with him he lifts his head, when left in peace he instantly slowly lowers his head. He is very shy compared to other budgies


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How often does he do this? Is he otherwise active, eating, drinking normally? Can he fly normally? 

My girl does something similar often, but usually for only about a minute or two at a time and only a few times per day. I think she just likes the position. I would be concerned, however, if this goes on for hours and hours as it could indicate a spinal or neurological disorder. 

Here are photos of what my girl does:


----------



## Mihai (9 mo ago)

Beautiful girl . I don't know,if caged then stays like this still till bothered, stretches some times, moves with head normally . He stays very balanced even if head reach his legs. I can't say if he alimentates himself regurally. He is only 2 months almost with us. Sometimes let's a chirp out. Noticed that half of these lowerings he close his eyes also like going in state of sleeping. But even if it's a spinal disorder like you said can this be treated? Is this painful for him? It's fatal?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to take the budgie to an Avian Veterinarian for a proper diagnosis.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the above. If you can't say confidently that he's just doing it once in a while and seems to be fine, my advice is also to take him into an avian vet. There's no way for us to diagnose your budgie over the internet. It's better for everyone's peace of mind to have him looked at by a professional


----------



## Marian (Jan 22, 2021)

My lovely Sirius did same. No Avian vets available but exam and XRay cleared spine, speculated permanent nerve damage. Couldn’t fly well but had no problem eating or drinking. Became very tame and liked to sleep on his humans with head and neck stretched out resting on one’s arm - maybe relieved spasm and was comfy for him, lots of contented squeaks. 
RIP due to another vet’s incompetence with drug calculations, we are still grieving for him. If you have no choice but to use an ordinary vet check and double check drug dosages!


----------



## Mihai (9 mo ago)

Marian said:


> My lovely Sirius did same. No Avian vets available but exam and XRay cleared spine, speculated permanent nerve damage. Couldn’t fly well but had no problem eating or drinking. Became very tame and liked to sleep on his humans with head and neck stretched out resting on one’s arm - maybe relieved spasm and was comfy for him, lots of contented squeaks.
> RIP due to another vet’s incompetence with drug calculations, we are still grieving for him. If you have no choice but to use an ordinary vet check and double check drug dosages!


Very sad to hear that.. Is this painful somehow for them, having this spinal nerve damaged? In my country we ain't got Avian vets,only regular who can't do much but to help verbally only. We got for him a girl few days ago, flyes normally, they do be cleaning each other, I'd be very relieved if this problem isn't at least painful for him..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no way for us to tell you how painful this condition is for your bird. 

There are on-line Avian Vets that may be able to offer you advice:
On Line Avian Vets*
*Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP*
*Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*
*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*

*As you have a mixed gender pair, PLEASE ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*


----------

